# bayliner buccaneer sailboats homepage



## jollymonjeff

Don''t believe the scuttlebutt about these great boats unless you''ve heard it from someone who has one. They are NOT any more tender than most other boats their size in senseable conditions. They are a great value for the size in a coastal cruiser. Sure, they have their share of the SAME PROBLEMS ANY 20 YEAR OLD BOAT WILL HAVE. 
Find out more at www.geocities.com/buccaneersailboats


----------



## trish196

We love our 305! We refitted her and are currently cruising. After living on her 7 years she will carry us well the next 4 years. But as with anything in life your skills should go hand in hand with the equipment. S/V Ka-Em-Te


----------



## Faster

There are Buccaneers and then there are Bucaneers. Some are at least designs from recognized and well regarded designers.

The 305 (Bill Garden), the 22 and 25 (they became the US22/US 25 -Gary Mull designs) and the 295 and 33 (Doug Peterson) at least have decent pedigrees.

The shoal draft/high freeboard 21/24/etc are simply scary boats (IMO of course)

But hey, whatever gets you out there!


----------



## Johnrb

A seven year old thread resurrected! This must be a record.


----------



## sailingdog

Trish-

I seriously doubt that jollymon cares...since the thread is SEVEN YEARS OLD... please don't resurrect dead threads... I'm glad you love your 305...but please check the dates on the posts you're replying to.

I'd also recommend you read this *post* to get the most out of your time on sailnet, and welcome to sailnet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Any and all information appreciated on Buccaneers*

I am new to the message boards---so I hope I am doing this correctly. We just obtained an older Buccaneer. The sailbag says she is a 210. She is 21 foot and has the short keel. What I am really looking for is some place to get a replacement kit for the interior wall materials, which are peeling off. Aside from that--she's actually in pretty good shape. Also--since I am living in a fairly un-sailboat area, does anyone know of sailmakers who either have or make sails for this boat? The sails appear to be in ok condition, but there are only two. Since the wind can get pretty light on Pend Oreille, I need to get a big Jenny for her. Is it possible to rig this boat with roller reefing?

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Welcome to Sailnet! I'm not going to flame you for reviving this thread. check out the Buccaneer MSN group or Bayliner sailboats or the Bayliner owners club
good luck! and enjoy your boat


----------



## JimsCAL

parkmanm said:


> Aside from that--she's actually in pretty good shape. Also--since I am living in a fairly un-sailboat area, does anyone know of sailmakers who either have or make sails for this boat? The sails appear to be in ok condition, but there are only two. Since the wind can get pretty light on Pend Oreille, I need to get a big Jenny for her. Is it possible to rig this boat with roller reefing?


Yes, you can absolutely add roller furling to your boat. For a quote on a furler and genny, try contacting one of the online sailmakers such as FX Sails which is a sponsor of this site or Cruising Direct which is a division of North Sails. Any sailmaker will have the dimensions of your rig and can custom make sails for you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Protest of ignorant replies....*

I was looking up Bayliner sailboats to see if I could find the one my family had when I was much younger and came upon this post and the ignorance of the negative posts..

The other person who was writing tried to convince others what a horrible sailboat this was and I really have to disagree, so I registered to do so.

The Buccaneer 240 my family had was very safe, in fact Velger Marine where the sailboat was purchased took one out on Lake St. Clair (MI) during a horrible storm and TRIED to sink it because of it's reputation and for testimonial. They couldn't achieve this endevor and knew going in it wasn't going to happen, but wanted to prove to customers how safe it was.

My family and I were on the way from Sandusky OH back to MI in the middle of Lake Erie and a storm came on very fast! There was only my step-father, my mother and myself (a twelve year old scrawny girl) and although it was quite frightening we made it through unscathed. The only part of the storm that could have been hazardous was when the storm passed we had gotten dangerously close to a little island that we were lucky enough not to run aground, as we could not see anything except the buckets of water coming down.

I would never hesitate to set sail on a Bayliner Buccaneer and hope the people with misinformation don't scare away others from doing so!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## mtboat

Well I don't resurrect old threads but since this one is here today.... I have a 74' Bucc 240. The bad rep for Buccs started when one sank in very suspect conditions...overloaded to the point of danger as the retractable keel on that model allows water in if you are low enough in the water, that and a wind/wave condition, and no pfd's on the kids, alcohol, etc.These people sunk themselves. Most all other testimonials are positive. Also the Bucc site at MSN was shut down, we are now at BaylinerBuccaneerGroup : Bayliner Buccaneer Group


----------



## GeorgeBettoney

To chinatiger1763 -- just how heavy is a Bayliner Buccaneer 240? We've bought one used and were told 4000 lbs., but it looks heavier, and we're worried about towing it with our Chevy Trailblazer.


----------



## swb311

I recently bought a Bayliner Buccaneer 210, and we have been very happy with it. It seems to be in excellent shape for a 31 year old boat. We were out a few days ago and got stuck in a storm with steady 25mph winds with gusts up to 40mph and had no problem keeping her upright.


----------



## lost at land

new to site and have not figured out how to post new thread--but do have a question on bayliner buccaneer----is the keel removable?


----------



## lost at land

does anyone know if the keel can be removed on a 210?


----------



## deniseO30

Do you have photos? Should be easy to tell.


----------



## lost at land

thank you for the response, i did get my question answered, sounds like more than i want to get into right now--but, seeing as this is a buccaneer page....there is a 210 for sale on craigslist for 950 (portland or.)---not mine, and nothing wrong with keel ( I'm working on another crazy idea)


----------



## OPossumTX

Crazy ideas are only crazy if they don't work and you keep trying the same idea over and over. If they work, then you may just have a stoke of GENIUS!

Have FUN!
O'


----------



## Senior

Hi everyone, I am looking for Bayliner BUccaneer 24 rigging specs. Anybody got any info on this boat would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## adki110

BUCCANEER 240 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## Senior

Just bought my first boat, BUccaneer 24. Looking for rigging specs and manual. Anybody have a lead on these items? 
Thank you.


----------



## Senior

Thank you. Will give it a look see.


----------

